# best preventative for flea/tick season



## krystaltiger (Oct 6, 2004)

First, if this belongs elsewhere, please move it









I am wanting to get away from putting pesticide (frontline) on my dog during flea and tick season and need to find a good natural product / remedy that doesn't involve essentially putting poison on her.

I live in Iowa, so sadly ticks are common during the summer. Due to a knee injury and her being on "bed rest" we haven't really been out and about and needing to worry, but once we get back in the swing of things - we will be out a lot.

Ideas??

Thanks
Peg


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

I highly recommend nematodes. They are all natural and do not harm animals at all. They will actually hunt down the ticks, etc and eat them up. I live on 5 very wooded acres in Michigan and once I got these I've never had to use anything else on my dog's. Now if you go off your property on hikes etc, then I would use DE . Nematodes has saved me loads of money too. Only had to purchase them 1 time in 2 1/2 years. I had ticks sooo bad out here that I found them crawling on me (YUK)!!! The nematodes are awesome!!!!


----------



## BigArn (Apr 23, 2009)

I've heard that garlic is good for preventing fleas. They don't like the taste of garlic.


----------



## sylviaes (May 30, 2009)

hi boesegsd, what are nematodes?


----------



## LuvWorkingGSDs (Aug 24, 2008)

I've had good success with neem oil for keeping ticks away. I also use this Neem Protect spray which does a good job of keeping mosquitos away as well. 

I also think the recommendation for using nematodes is a great one, but I haven't used it myself as my yard is only the size of a small kitchen! I have friends who have used it on their yards with good results though.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: sylvhi boesegsd, what are nematodes?


http://nematode.unl.edu/wormgen.htm

Oh geez ... my choices are bugs or different bugs?


----------

